# Speedcubing in Arizona



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

anyone out in Arizona?

www.Cubingusa.com doesn't list anyone out there, but the site is still being found by cubers I think.

side note: what the heck does PB stand for? Personal Best?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes.

Oh look, 10 characters.


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh look, 10 characters.



I love your post...

Yes you are in Arizona? (hopes so).

Or yes PB = personal best


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

Weiseguy said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...



My guess is yes for PB = Personal Best because his profile says he lives in Texas.


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Weiseguy said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I wish more people lived in Arizona, lol. I want to meet up and have some cubing party. If only I had the money for a website that would instantly become popular and call to all cubers around the nation........


----------



## Ellis (Feb 9, 2009)

Weiseguy, your location says California/Arizona... why California?

It's weird cause, I was born in Arizona, but now I live in California


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

I was born in New Hampshire, moved to New Jersey, then to California (I was 4 in Cali). Just last July I moved to Arizona for family matters. After this last year of high school, I'm going back to Cali (san jose area) for college.

I will visit California 3 times this year, and I still call it my home  (next time I'll be an hour or so south of sacramento and 2hrs from san fransisco, right in the central valley. March 14-21st)


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Feb 9, 2009)

I live in Arizona


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 9, 2009)

sweet, we should see if we can find others and set up some cube meet


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 14, 2009)

so, no one else?


----------



## idpapro (Sep 25, 2009)

i live in the central valley


----------



## zip_dog12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Southeastern Arizona, 3hrs from Phoenix. I basically live in the ghetto where there is only one other cuber I'm aware of around here.


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 25, 2009)

lol my ex lives in arizona... i miss her


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 25, 2009)

I live in AZ. 
Right here.
I live in the worst rural area ever. 1 hour bus ride every day to and from.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peeples_Valley

I need to get my license in January then I could meet-up with you guys sometime.


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2009)

Just saw this: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14883

also: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14704


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks Feliks, I would've never thought to search there.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 11, 2010)

*Cube meetup in Arizona*

A few of us cubers have been trying to meet up every month in Tempe.
We're meeting again this Sunday, May 16.
We'd love to have more cubers join us.

Time: noon - 6 pm.

Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road - Tempe, AZ 85283 (Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

We will have mini-competitions, discussions, and A LOT OF FUN!

Quentin

PB 3x3 13.15
http://www.youtube.com/user/QUENTIN7979
http://cubemania.org/users/3348


----------



## Sherwood (May 11, 2010)

Theres actually cubers in Arizona?!!?? Is this like a Saturday or something. I live in Scottsdale so Tempe is what 30 minutes? I might be there... doubt it. 6 hours is alot of cubing

IS YOUR NAME QUENTIN JOHNSON


----------



## Bryan (May 11, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> I live in Scottsdale so Tempe is what 30 minutes?



Depending on where in the cities, but they actually border each other.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M...ated_and_Planning_areas_Tempe_highlighted.svg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M...and_Planning_areas_Scottsdale_highlighted.svg


----------



## Sherwood (May 11, 2010)

I live in north Scottsdale and I don't really know where in tempe it is. I'll mapquest it


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 12, 2010)

Hi Sherwood,
Hope you can come! My friend & I are driving 2 hrs to get there, so N Scottsdale is a lot closer <g>. And you know, you don't have to stay the whole time...

Quentin McLean
Tucson AZ


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 16, 2010)

If there are any cubers in the Phx area, you should stop by our meetup toay. There are 7 of us here right now & we are having fun! We'll be here until about 6 pm.
Quentin


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jul 31, 2010)

A few of us cubers are going to meet up again tomorrow, Sunday, Aug 1.

So far, its me, Cory, Ben, David, & Dave.
And maybe some of their friends.
We'd love to have more cubers join us.

Time: noon - 6 pm.

Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road - Tempe, AZ 85283 (Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

We will have mini-competitions, discussions, and A LOT OF FUN!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to go but can't. UGH. Man I wish I could. Need driver's license. Soon hopefully.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 31, 2010)

I would go but I'm afraid I'm not allowed in Arizona after July 29th, 2010.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jul 31, 2010)

Wish you could be there too!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 31, 2010)

One of these days I'm gonna show up. Up here in Prescott there a a few cubers, but I'm the fastest in my little region here. I thought about hosting a small competition at the library but thought nobody would come. Would some of you guys come? Of course it would be unofficial comp/meet-up if anything.


----------



## Ron (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave as in Orser?


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Aug 2, 2010)

We had fun yesterday! Our next meetup is tentatively scheduled for Sunday Sept 19 from noon - 5 pm. Same place.


----------



## Monarch (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh man, Adrian here, I live way south-east Tucson. I doubt I could get a ride over there. 

Maybe if there is ever anything a closer I'll go.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Adrian,

We need to get a Tucson Cubing meetup going...


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Sep 15, 2010)

*Cubing meetup in Arizona*

A few of us cubers are going to meet up again this Sunday.
We'd love to have more cubers join us.

Time: noon - 6 pm.

Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road - Tempe, AZ 85283 (Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

We will have mini-competitions, discussions, and FUN!

If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Monarch (Sep 16, 2010)

Ah, I'd go but it's over 100 miles from home here in Tucson.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 16, 2010)

Monarch said:


> Ah, I'd go but it's over 100 miles from home here in Tucson.



same here...nice to know there are other cubers in Arizona though


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd be happy to set up a meetup here in Tucson if ya'll can pick a time & day that work for you. My mom's been driving me up to Phx because I couldn't find any cubers around here.

Quentin


----------



## liljthedude (Sep 16, 2010)

Come to Prescott! There's a bunch of us here!


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Sep 19, 2010)

Due to scheduling conflicts, I'm postponing this meetup.
I'll post another date soon.

Quentin


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you guys planning another meet up in the future? I live in Phoenix and would love to meet some other cubers.


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kind of an old thread but if anyone cares I also live in AZ and wish we could all meet up.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 2, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> I want to go but can't. UGH. Man I wish I could. Need driver's license. Soon hopefully.


Got my license, I'd like to meet up sometime.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to the comp at Caltech on Nov 13. But maybe we could have a meetup in Phx on Sun Nov 21 in the afternoon, maybe 3-7 pm? Would that work for anyone?


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 3, 2010)

That would be great if you don't mind a newbie coming.


----------



## kagyvt (Nov 14, 2010)

How'd you do at Caltech? I competed there a few years back. And I'll go on the 21st if you don't mind newcomers. What's the location?


----------



## kagyvt (Nov 14, 2010)

I do as well, I'd love to meet cubers around here.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Nov 21, 2010)

Caltech was fun. I did great in the 1st round - best single 13.37 & ave 15.20
But I didn't do so well during the 2nd round, so I didn't even make finals.
And I got my best ever 4x4 comp ave 1:16:73.

We love newbies at our cubing meetups, but tomorrow's is cancelled. Not enough regulars can go.
Maybe next weekend?


----------



## ryan1127 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am good to go for next weekend. I reeeeeally want to meet. Hopefully everyone can. I'm really excited to meet other cubers


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey,
I'm trying to get another cubing meetup set up for this Sunday, Jan 30.
same place we usually meet - peter piper pizza, 1805 E. Baseline Road, Tempe, AZ
time - 12:30 pm - 5 pm or so

let me know if you can make it.
I'm in Tucson so my mom doesn't want to make the drive up unless other cubers are planning to be there.

Quentin


----------



## Orange (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in Scottsdale, i might be able to come to that, im not really that fast though so i dont want to just be like the idiot who came to the party


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 27, 2011)

You should come! We just get together to have fun. Not everyone who comes speedcubes.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in Arizona. I won't be able to go there but just letting you guys know I'm here.


----------



## maggot (Jan 27, 2011)

haha i used to think i was the only one in AZ who could solve the cube for a while. . good luck finding people! i looked for a while and would cube everywhere and i never found anyone. same thing here now in VA, only a few cubers here! i used to live up near 83rd ave/bell. i miss PHX ; w;


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 28, 2011)

I live in Tucson, and I am not driving to Tempe for a meetup because I have other stuff planned for Jan. 30th, and I wouldn't want to drive that far anyway


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd be happy to set up a Tucson meetup next if anyone is up for that. 

Quentin


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, we are on for Sunday. Starting time moved up to 11 am. 
Got confirmations from some regulars - Dave O, Ben, & David, and also from some new folks.
Hope some more of you will join us. Its fun!

Quentin


----------



## Orange (Jan 28, 2011)

Am I gonna be to young to go? I'm only 14


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL. No you are not too young! Cubers of all ages are invited. I'm 15.


----------



## izovire (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in Phoenix this week visiting family. There's a possibility I will open my store here.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you open your store here! That would be so Awesome!
Can you come by our meetup on Sunday?

Q


----------



## Orange (Jan 29, 2011)

when are most people going to be there? right at 11?


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be there at 11 am. Or close to it anyway.
Ben & David are coming around 1 pm.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 29, 2011)

Zak and his friend are coming at 11 am. but have to leave at 1 pm.


----------



## izovire (Jan 30, 2011)

I will try to come around 1pm. If I wouldve known about the meetup I would have brought some of my store along.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jan 30, 2011)

We have 7 cubers here right now!


----------



## Orange (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm on my way there, I'll probably be there in about 30 mins


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for coming out everyone! 
Next meetup tentatively scheduled for Sunday, March 6.
Noon - 6 pm.
Same place.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for the bump. 

If it is scheduled next for March 6th, I can go.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be there this Sunday. Who else can make it?


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Mar 5, 2011)

*Arizona meetup*

Arizona meetup - Sunday, March 6


Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road, Tempe
(Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)
Time: 12 pm - 6 pm...or so... I may stay till 7 pm, if others can stay that late.

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

Quentin
swiftattack at gmail.com


----------



## ryan1127 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to try and come


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 5, 2011)

I can make it, is this a confirmed event?


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but is anyone going?


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be there. Dave will be there. Sounds like Ryan will try to make it. And you! 
Still hoping to hear back from Ben & David & Corey.

heather


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks SO much for confirming! I was getting worried for a second! See you there!


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Mar 6, 2011)

Great! Looking forward to it!


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Mar 6, 2011)

Just heard from Ben - he & his brother, David, will both be there for a least part of the day.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be there around 12-1 ish. I don't know how long I'll be there. 2-3 hours at least. I'm just assuming you guys will be the group with all the cubes.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 6, 2011)

Leaving now. Should be there in a half-hour.


----------



## ryan1127 (Mar 7, 2011)

I started a facebook group for us because I don’t think there was one. I know you guys post on the 2 different forums but I figured everyone has facebook so maybe this would be easier? Maybe some other cubers would find it also. Here is the link. Let me know what you think or if you have any better ideas. We can post pics and videos and what not.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tucson, Arizona Cube Meet*

Hello! 
On July 16th, we are going to have a meetup in Tucson, Arizona. All details are here.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya, and I'm going to be there. Reason enough to come?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

^Of course. I'm pushing to have an unofficial comp there like the Californian peeps. Event ideas?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

5x5.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm thinking
2-7 
Pyra
Mega
BLD
OH
Clock
Magics
Square-1


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm thinking
> 2-7
> Pyra
> Mega
> ...


 
Sounds great to me. So basically, you automatically win 2, I automatically win 5-7 (and probably 4 too if I could actually be bothered to practice), Quentin automatically wins Pyra.

Mega, BLD, and OH I cba to practice before then.

And I also plan on winning Clock 

You should teach me to solve magic



EDIT: wait, wat about Square-1?


----------



## Adrian (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll probably go.

How long do these meet ups usually last. (should I bring money to buy some pizza/food?)


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Sounds great to me. So basically, you automatically win 2, I automatically win 5-7 (and probably 4 too if I could actually be bothered to practice), Quentin automatically wins Pyra.
> 
> Mega, BLD, and OH I cba to practice before then.
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah. I should add Square-1. I forgot about it. I'll get sub-3 average 
I'll teach you magic. Plus, if you want, I'll teach you MASTER MAGIC *gasp*


Adrian said:


> I'll probably go.
> 
> How long do these meet ups usually last. (should I bring money to buy some pizza/food?)


Awesome! 
You should bring money for pizza. I planned it to start at noon, but should we make it earlier? I wonder...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Oh yeah. I should add Square-1. I forgot about it. Which two would I win? 2x2 and what?
> 
> Awesome!
> You should bring money for pizza. I planned it to start at noon, but should we make it earlier? I wonder...


 
He meant the *2x2* cube


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

I realized that. I edited it.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I realized that. I edited it.


 
Oh and Get on skype


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

Why? This is off topic.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Jul 13, 2011)

Adrian, 
at our meetups in Phoenix, we typically meet noon - 6 pm.
I think Ryan is coming later, like 4:30 pm. So yeah, bring money for pizza


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 13, 2011)

mrcubeiskool said:


> Adrian,
> at our meetups in Phoenix, we typically meet noon - 6 pm.
> I think Ryan is coming later, like 4:30 pm. So yeah, bring money for pizza


 
Hey, what would you think of an unofficial tourney at our meet?


----------



## Adrian (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay thank you for the time. But I found out I will have Cross Country practice that day so I don't know if I will make it.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm thinking
> 2-7
> Pyra
> Mega
> ...



Unless you have a bunch of people who're willing to help, it won't happen.
That's why Chris and I were going to try 2-4 and OH.
Remember, it is, first and foremost, a meetup.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 14, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Unless you have a bunch of people who're willing to help, it won't happen.
> That's why Chris and I were going to try 2-4 and OH.
> Remember, it is, first and foremost, a meetup.


I'm not expecting many people (like 5). Plus, the format isn't going to be WCA. I was thinking
2x2-Average of 5
3x3-Average of 5
4x4-Mean of 3/Best of 1 (Cutoff 4:30)
5x5 Mean of 3/Best of 1 (Cutoff 5:30)
6x6 Best of 2/Best of 1 (Cutoff 6:30)
7x7 Best of 2/Best of 1 (Cutoff 7:30)
Pyraminx: Average of 5
Megaminx: Mean of 3/Best of 1 (Cutoff 5:00)
BLD: Best of 3/Best of 1 (Cutoff 7:00)
OH: Average of 5/Best of 2(Cutoff 1:30)
Clock: Average of 5
Magics: Average of 5
SQ-1: Average 5/ Best 2 (Cutoff 3:00)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2011)

Bigcube cutoffs made me lol

But ya, with the low number of people we'll have, this is definitely doable.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 14, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Bigcube cutoffs made me lol
> 
> But ya, with the low number of people we'll have, this is definitely doable.


 
Hey man, I'm not going to be able to make 7x7 cutoff :3


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm gonna be in arizona next week. I'll try to come!


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 14, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I'm gonna be in arizona next week. I'll try to come!



It's Saturday -_-


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> It's Saturday -_-


 
That literally made me lol. But I'll be in tuscon at around 2.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 14, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> That literally made me lol. But I'll be in tuscon at around 2.


 
You said "next week" though. See you there then I guess.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 17, 2011)

*THANKS SO MUCH TO EVERYONE WHO CAME. HERE ARE THE RESULTS*
*2x2*: *Austin Reed*: 4.05, 4.50, (4.83), 3.90, (3.21) =4.15
Justin Thomas: (7.75), 5.36, 5.69, 7.27+, (5.22)=6.11
Ryan Simmons: 10.34, (11.88), 6.97, 7.06, (6.72)=8.12
Hunter Barton: (11.05), 9.56, 9.59, 7.21, (7.19)=8.79

*3x3*: * Justin Thomas* (16.88), 14.77, 12.81, 15.75, (12.56) = 14.44
Quentin Mclean: 17.80, 17.43, (22.00), 17.65, 16.50 = 17.63
Austin Reed: 15.50, (27.96), 15.84, 22.43, (12.97) = 17.92
Adrian: 29.86, (DNF), 15.50, (16.69), 17.15 = 21.23
Ryan Simmons: 32.59, 22.88, 24.90, (22.80), (39.30) = 26.79
Hunter Barton: (24.33), 27.27, 29.28, 26.78, (29.65) = 27.78
Austin Navarrette: 42.75, 47.80, (1:38.02), (41.96), 52.88 = 47.81
Kyle Simmons: (2:15.00), 1:40.00, (1:35.31), 2:04.71, 1:45.94 = 1:50.21

*4x4* *Austin Reed* (1:19.55), 1:08.02, (52.46) = 1:06.68
Justin Thomas: (1:01.78), (1:13.59), 1:07.41 = 1:07.59
Quentin McLean: (1:29.31), (1:45.88), 1:30.18 = 1:35.12
Ryan Simmons: 1:34.50, (1:54.13), (1:15.08) = 1:34.57

*5x5* *Justin Thomas* 1:39.18, (1:35.96), (1:48.96) = 1:41.37
Austin Reed: (2:43.88), (2:25.18), 2:40.72 = 2:36.59
Quentin McLean: (2:38.63), (3:17.02), 3:14.38 = 3:03.34

*6x6* *Justin Thomas* 4:03.00, DNS = 4:03.00
Austin Reed: DNF, DNS = DNF

*7x7* *Justin Thomas* 6:05.20, 5:59.96 = 5:59.96

*Pyraminx* *Quentin McLean* (8.22), 6.91, 7.05, 7.43, (6.06) = 7.13
Austin Reed: 10.09, 10.02, 8.65, (5.88), (10.36+) = 9.59
Justin Thomas: I lost your times, sorry.

*Megaminx* *Justin Thomas* (2:19.59), (2:03.30), (2:10.18) = 2:11.02
Austin Reed: (3:01.84), 2:59.50, (2:22.43) = 2:47.92

*Clock* *Austin Reed* (1:09.43), 18.30, 17.09, (15.58), 16.94 = 17.44
Justin Thomas 16.46, (DNF), 16.78, 20.97, (15.75) = 18.07

*3x3 OH* *Justin Thomas* (1:01.08), 32.15, 33.53, 34.69, (29.41) = 33.46
Quentin McLean: (1:04.00), 39.68, 39.11, (35.66), 51.47 = 43.42
Austin Reed: 47.25, 43.86, (49.68), 41.16, (39.71) = 44.09
Ryan Simmons: 1:14.52, 52.47, 1:09.86, (DNF), (51.80) = 1:05.62
Hunter Barton: (DNF) (1:35.53), 2:03.69, 2:02.33, 2:14.28 = 2:06.77
Adrian: 33.71, 43.06, DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF

*Magic* *Austin Reed* (3.80), 1.86, 1.36, 3.27+, (1.31) = 2.16
Hunter Barton: DNF, 2.05, 2.78, (1.91), 1.94 = 2.26
Quentin: 2.80, 2.09, (DNF), 2.02, (1.88)
Austin Navarrette: 7.81, (8.90), (6.69), 7.18, 7.21 = 7.40

*Master Magic* *Quentin McLean* 4.94, (18.36), 4.44, (3.75), 4.31 = 4.56
Austin Reed: 5.52, 4.19, 4.16, (3.93), (6.75) = 4.91


----------



## JyH (Jul 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Austin Reed: 15.50, (27.96), 15.84, 22.43, (12.97) = 17.92



lol?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> lol?


 
How so?


----------



## JyH (Jul 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> How so?


 
Aren't you sub-15?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Aren't you sub-15?


 
Yeah.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for the double post and bump, but there is going to be another meet tomorrow (Aug 20 2011) at Peter Piper Pizza on *Oracle and Limberlost*, starting at 12:00. Do not go to the other one. See y'all there.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh no, it's like a whole 20-minute drive this time instead of 5.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 19, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Oh no, it's like a whole 20-minute drive this time instead of 5.


 
cough cough cough


----------



## Axiys (Sep 23, 2011)

*Arizona Cubing Meetup*

So I've been wanting to have a cubing meetup here, the last one was tons of fun, so can any of you guys (who live in Pheonix) make it down to Tucson any time soon?
If so when, And where?


Thanks,
Hunter


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 27, 2011)

*Speedcubing in Tucson, Arizona*

Gonna occur from either Wednesday (12/28/11) to Sunday (1/1/12). I'm going to be down in the area and was wondering when the best time would be to meetup. Also, I'm planning on running the "pseudo-comp" again. We can choose from:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
OH
BLD
Magic
Master Magic
Skewb
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1

Choose probably 5-7 of them. I almost died the last time I did this :3

Confirmed people going:
Austin Reed 
Justin Thomas


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 27, 2011)

I forgot to ask. Anyone interested in going, what venue would be best for you?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> We can choose from:
> 2x2 I guess...
> 3x3 nobody likes 3x3
> 4x4 <3
> ...


 
Yep.


----------



## nerdkidjsrf (Mar 13, 2013)

are you still doing this monthly meet up thing? i live in tempe and am a fairly new cuber and would like to meet other cubers besides 2 friends i know at school.

ya, im a cuber in arizona i live in tempe


----------



## SpeedSolve (Mar 13, 2013)

nerdkidjsrf said:


> are you still doing this monthly meet up thing? i live in tempe and am a fairly new cuber and would like to meet other cubers besides 2 friends i know at school.



If you looked at the date of that last post, it's been nearly 3 years. If they're even doing it anymore they've changed the location of where it is announced and you'll have to search for more.


----------



## Cody (Feb 7, 2014)

Dude ive been looking for a cube meet in AZ for a long time feel free to message me and maybe we can see if we are near each other.


----------



## Cody (Feb 7, 2014)

Ive been speed solving for about 2 years now and i was looking for some other people to cube with if there are any in Arizonia it would be cool to hear back from you.


----------



## egregious (May 29, 2015)

Bump. Me @ Arizona. Anyone here still cubing?


----------



## egregious (May 29, 2015)

Interested... Any other Arizona peeps out there?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 29, 2015)

I'm in Chandler. It would be fun meeting some local cubers and eventually getting some local comps organized.


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2015)

Hi guys.

There were a couple of competitions a few years ago organized by a group of a few different people, myself included. I organized the last competition, which was in November of 2013. The problem with organizing competitions here is the lack of experienced organizers (not just anyone can organize a competition), lack of general interest (most of the people from the last comp were out-of-state), and the difficulty/cost of flying a delegate out here. There's a couple of us in the Phoenix valley, one or two in Tucson, and a couple in the Northern country. I go to school in Tucson now and I have been considering organizing a competition there. 

If you guys want to organize a competition, I recommend you go and experience one or two competitions out of state, California being your best bet. I'm considering trying to organize one in Tucson sometime next school year, but I've been pretty busy and I can't guarantee anything. 

-Austin


----------



## EvilGnome6 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for chiming in, Austin. I've been to 5 competitions in California and will be going to one in Texas in a few weeks so I have a fair idea of how the events work. I'd be willing to donate time, effort, money, equipment, etc. to help get something in Arizona organized. I know enough to know I couldn't run a competition on my own but it seems like there's more local interest now than just a few years ago.


----------



## AustinReed (May 29, 2015)

Ah ok, good to know. 

PM'd.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 2, 2015)

If anybody is interested in meeting up, I'm going to hang out at the Food Court at Chandler Mall on Saturday, June 6th. I'll grab a table at the elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery around noon and will hang out until at least 2:00pm or as long as anybody else wants to stay. I figure it's a pretty neutral location and it's not too busy during the summer. You can see what I look like from the picture in my WCA profile.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 5, 2015)

I've gotten a few confirmations and tentative confirmations for the Saturday meetup through word of mouth. Hopefully some people on the forum will see this, too. Below is a list of my cube collection. I can't bring them all but if anybody is interested in trying one, let me know and I'll bring it.

*Cube Collection*

*2x2
*DaYan 2x2
FangShi XingYu
MoYu LingPo
WitTwo Type C

*3x3
*DaYan GuHong
Fangshi ShuangRen Mini
FangShi ShuangRen V2
Maru CX3
MoYu AoLong V2
MoYu WeiLong V2
QiYi Bullfight
YJ ChiLong
YJ GuanLong
YJ YuLong
YJ SuLong
WitTwo Type C V

*4x4
*MoYu AoSu
MoYu WeiSu
ShengShou 4x4
YuXin 4x4

*5x5
*MoYu AoChuang
MoYu HuaChuang
ShengShou 5x5

*6x6
*MoYu AoShi
ShengShou 6x6

*7x7
*MoYu AoFu
ShengShou 7x7
ShengShou 7x7 Mini


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 7, 2015)

It was just two of us at the meetup yesterday but it was good fun. We'll do it again in a few weeks (probably on June 20th). Hopefully a few more people can make it. 

I also have a few leads on venue options for organizing a competition in Arizona. I'll keep everyone posted as I work things out.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 7, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> It was just two of us at the meetup yesterday but it was good fun. We'll do it again in a few weeks (probably on June 20th). Hopefully a few more people can make it.
> 
> I also have a few leads on venue options for organizing a competition in Arizona. I'll keep everyone posted as I work things out.




Glad you guys had a good one! I'll try my best to make it to the next one. Thanks for taking the initiative for organizing stuff too. I'm happy progress is being made.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 17, 2015)

I went to Texas last weekend for a competition last weekend and it was a blast. Now I'm really looking forward to having some comps out here.

In the meantime, I'm game for another meetup this coming Saturday (June 20th). I'll arrive at the Chandler Mall food court around noon and grab a few tables in the elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery.

I added the HuaLong to my cube collection spoilered below. If anybody is interested in trying any of them out, let me know and I'll bring it along.



Spoiler



2x2
DaYan 2x2
FangShi XingYu
MoYu LingPo
WitTwo Type C

3x3
DaYan GuHong
Fangshi ShuangRen Mini
FangShi ShuangRen V2
Maru CX3
MoYu AoLong V2
MoYu HuaLong
MoYu WeiLong V2
QiYi Bullfight
YJ ChiLong
YJ GuanLong
YJ YuLong
YJ SuLong
WitTwo Type C V

4x4
MoYu AoSu
MoYu WeiSu
ShengShou 4x4
YuXin 4x4

5x5
MoYu AoChuang
MoYu HuaChuang
ShengShou 5x5

6x6
MoYu AoShi
ShengShou 6x6

7x7
MoYu AoFu
ShengShou 7x7
ShengShou 7x7 Mini


----------



## egregious (Jun 17, 2015)

I may be game. I'm in Northern Arizona and actually need to be in the Valley on June 21. Would you consider the 21st instead of the 20th? PM me if so - I don't check in here very often. So sorry I missed the last one. I have a collection of random 3x3s, and will gladly bring a variety.

~egregious


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 17, 2015)

egregious said:


> I may be game. I'm in Northern Arizona and actually need to be in the Valley on June 21. Would you consider the 21st instead of the 20th? PM me if so - I don't check in here very often. So sorry I missed the last one. I have a collection of random 3x3s, and will gladly bring a variety.
> 
> ~egregious



My only concern is that Sunday is Father's Day and I don't know if that will prevent anyone else from making it. I could do either day but I'll wait to see if anyone else chimes in.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 19, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> My only concern is that Sunday is Father's Day and I don't know if that will prevent anyone else from making it. I could do either day but I'll wait to see if anyone else chimes in.



I'm going to keep it on Saturday the 20th. If a future date works for you, let me know and we can set it up.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 23, 2015)

It was only two of us at the Saturday meetup but it was a lot of fun. We would have had a few more but they pulled an all-nighter at work and crashed out.

I'll set the next meetup date for Saturday, July 11th at the Chandler Mall Food Court, elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery. I'll bump this thread again as we get closer to the date. Chime in if you can make it.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 23, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> It was only two of us at the Saturday meetup but it was a lot of fun. We would have had a few more but they pulled an all-nighter at work and crashed out.
> 
> I'll set the next meetup date for Saturday, July 11th at the Chandler Mall Food Court, elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery. I'll bump this thread again as we get closer to the date. Chime in if you can make it.



I'll see what I can do to make it.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 25, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> I'll see what I can do to make it.



Cool. Good luck at the Supercomp!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm game for a meetup this Saturday, July 11th around noon. I'll be at the Chandler Mall food court, elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery. Let me know if you can make it.

My cube collection (let me know if you'd like me to bring any to try out):


Spoiler



2x2
DaYan 2x2
FangShi XingYu
MoYu LingPo
WitTwo Type C

3x3
DaYan GuHong
Fangshi ShuangRen Mini
FangShi ShuangRen V2
Maru CX3
MoYu AoLong V2
MoYu HuaLong
MoYu WeiLong V2
QiYi Bullfight
YJ ChiLong
YJ GuanLong
YJ YuLong
YJ SuLong
YuXin 3x3
WitTwo Type C V

4x4
MoYu AoSu
MoYu WeiSu
ShengShou 4x4
YuXin 4x4

5x5
MoYu AoChuang
MoYu HuaChuang
ShengShou 5x5

6x6
MoYu AoShi
ShengShou 6x6

7x7
MoYu AoFu
ShengShou 7x7
ShengShou 7x7 Mini


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I'm game for a meetup this Saturday, July 11th around noon. I'll be at the Chandler Mall food court, elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery. Let me know if you can make it.
> 
> My cube collection (let me know if you'd like me to bring any to try out):
> 
> ...



Looks like I can make it. If you bring your AoFu, that would be cool. I've wanted to try one.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 9, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> Looks like I can make it. If you bring your AoFu, that would be cool. I've wanted to try one.



Cool. I've set the AoFu aside to bring it along.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 14, 2015)

We had our best turnout so far on Saturday and it was a lot of fun. I'll plan on hosting another one on Saturday, August 8th. I'll post details a week or two in advance.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi all. I'm up for another meetup on Saturday, August 8th. I'll be at the Chandler Fashion Center Food Court, in the elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery around noon.

See below for my cube collection. I recently added the Cyclone Boys 4x4 G4 and 5x5. Let me know if you're interested in seeing any of them and I'll bring them along.

Let me know if you can make it.



Spoiler



2x2
DaYan 2x2
FangShi XingYu
MoYu LingPo
WitTwo Type C

3x3
DaYan GuHong
Fangshi ShuangRen Mini
FangShi ShuangRen V2
Maru CX3
MoYu AoLong V2
MoYu HuaLong
MoYu WeiLong V2
QiYi Bullfight
YJ ChiLong
YJ GuanLong
YJ YuLong
YJ SuLong
YuXin 3x3
WitTwo Type C V

4x4
Cyclone Boys 4x4 G4
MoYu AoSu
MoYu WeiSu
ShengShou 4x4
YuXin 4x4

5x5
Cyclone Boys 5x5
MoYu AoChuang
MoYu HuaChuang
ShengShou 5x5

6x6
MoYu AoShi
ShengShou 6x6

7x7
MoYu AoFu
ShengShou 7x7
ShengShou 7x7 Mini


----------



## bgcatfan (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys... I am in SW Mesa, about 10 minutes from the Chandler Mall. Totally close.

I am interested in meeting up sometime. Only problem is I'm hardly available. Saturdays I'm not available until after dark (it's my church day) and Sunday I'm busy after noon (rest of the week I work full time and school...). But just throwing it out that I'm local and interested.

About myself, I am only an intermediate level speedcuber (avg. 30-32s solves). I have been away from cubing for a while but am back into it because I am starting to learn how to solve it blindfolded. Would be fun to meet up with other cubers and learn (I'm sure you all have more experience).


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 17, 2015)

bgcatfan said:


> I am interested in meeting up sometime. Only problem is I'm hardly available. Saturdays I'm not available until after dark (it's my church day) and Sunday I'm busy after noon (rest of the week I work full time and school...). But just throwing it out that I'm local and interested.



That sounds like a very hectic schedule. My recommendation is that if you find a break in your schedule, just announce it on this thread. If it's not during regular working hours, I can probably make it. I'll also email out an announcement to folks who don't follow this thread. This is all very informal.



> About myself, I am only an intermediate level speedcuber (avg. 30-32s solves). I have been away from cubing for a while but am back into it because I am starting to learn how to solve it blindfolded. Would be fun to meet up with other cubers and learn (I'm sure you all have more experience).



The experience of the cubers at the meetups runs the full range. Some are top notch at every WCA event and others are still learning beginners method or moving on to CFOP. I've been cubing for a bit over a year and average around 28s on 3x3. I also do 2x2 through 7x7 and am currently working on OH.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all. I'm up for another meetup on Monday, Sept. 7th (Labor Day). I'll be at the Chandler Fashion Center Food Court, in the elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery around noon.

Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have organized an official competition to be held on November 7, 2014 at Chandler Mall. See the website for details:

http://www.cubingusa.com/AZCubingFall2015/

There will be a 50 competitor limit so sign up early. Registration opens on September 1st.


----------



## apoxa (Sep 18, 2015)

I just signed up for it 
It's gonna be my first comp so should be a lot of fun!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 18, 2015)

apoxa said:


> I just signed up for it
> It's gonna be my first comp so should be a lot of fun!



Nice. It will be fun.

I set up an AZCubing Facebook group where I will also be announcing any future meetups and competitions:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/AZCubing/

I'll also be hosting another meetup before the competition on Saturday, Oct. 3rd at noon. We will gather at the elevated section in front of Paradise Bakery inside the Chandler Fashion Center Food Court.


----------



## mysteriously dyslexic (Dec 10, 2016)

Phoenix my main is a valk m and my pb is 20.64


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Dec 11, 2016)

We have an active Facebook group with regular meetups in the Phoenix area. The net one is on Sunday, December 18th.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/AZCubing/


----------



## AmericanBoy (Oct 25, 2021)

Weiseguy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> anyone out in Arizona?
> 
> ...


Yes! We are two cubers south of Tucson.


----------

